# Connexion Crous



## Kenny31 (18 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'acheter un iPad et j'aimerai me connecter au réseau CROUS de ma cité U. Pas de problème pour établir la connexion mais impossible de la maintenir. En effet cette connexion impose de maintenir un onglet ouvert dans safari pour garder la sesion active. Or iOS ouvre une fenêtre spécifique or de safari pour s'authentifier a un hotspot (comme un SFR wifi ou Free wifi) et lorsque je me log la fenêtre se referme. C'est un peu comme sur OSX depuis Lion.
Sur un hotspot SFR ou Free pas de probleme mais ici ça coupe toutes les 2 minutes.

Y a t-il une solution ? Une application spécifique ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## mael65 (23 Janvier 2013)

Bizarre, je suppose que tu parles de la fernêtre contenant le bouton "Déconnecter", ce petit pop-up qui apparait après avoir validé ton login@univ-tlse3.fr/mdp. 

Mais chez moi, pas besoin de garder ce pop-up pour que la connexion reste active ; par contre, si je me déconnecte du réseau wi-fi ou LAN pendant plus de quelques minutes, il y a réassignation de l'adresse IP et donc besoin de se réauthentifier.

Je suis à la cité U de Rangueil, à l'univiversité Toulouse 3.


----------

